# He escaped.



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

After everything, he is gone and I don't know where he is. He got scared of the spray I wanted to put on him, jumped off my shoulder and slid down the hole at the radiator. 

I don't know what to do. I'm a mess.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you find him! Is there any way you can open up the place where he disappeared?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Not any more than I have already and I'm afraid it'd just scare him further away... This house is huge, it has other animals both wild and domesticated. There's a million ways to get lost. I feel like the chances of finding him are less than 2%, and he's not weaned. I don't think he'll ever be seen again.

I put food by where he disappeared but I don't think he'll respond to me, he's not voice trained.....


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Try putting out a food like yogurt (so he can't grab it and run away) in a nice corner and keep an eye on the area. Good luck, I hope you find him ):


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Raturday said:


> Try putting out a food like yogurt (so he can't grab it and run away) in a nice corner and keep an eye on the area. Good luck, I hope you find him ):


I put milk, his bed towels, and my shirt in a corner (the one I THINK he disappeared down) and turned the lights off. I shut the dogs out of the room and I'm alternating between talking to him and being as quiet as possible.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Raturday said:


> Try putting out a food like yogurt (so he can't grab it and run away) in a nice corner and keep an eye on the area. Good luck, I hope you find him ):


Do you think setting humane mouse traps would be good? They are live catch. 

I am just so tired and lost.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm laying traps with kitten formula oatmeal in them. He goes nuts for it. If he doesn't turn up in one...


Then...


I don't know.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Poor kiddo. Poor dad. Hopefully he remembers where his food has been coming from.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Really hope you find him! Keep us posted. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> Really hope you find him! Keep us posted. Fingers crossed for you.


I laid down four traps, three in the room he disappeared in and one in the basement. There are so many other radiator openings in the house alone.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

This sounds really scary. Good luck, I really hope you find him. <3


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness... this is one of my biggest worries. My thoughts and prayers are with you that you find him and he's ok.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so very sorry...those poor wildies are always fighting with their instincts and this time he lost. Just a small word to the wise (just in case) IF you must use spray around a rat (never recommended) then spray it on a cpaper towel and wipe it backward through the fur.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> I am so very sorry...those poor wildies are always fighting with their instincts and this time he lost. Just a small word to the wise (just in case) IF you must use spray around a rat (never recommended) then spray it on a cpaper towel and wipe it backward through the fur.


I did. 


He was running away from the towel and dove off me to escape.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

unlikelyfather said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> He was running away from the towel and dove off me to escape.


You have good instincts.

OK put down his cage, with the door open, all his usual familar smells luring him back inside. Put down a bowl of water so he doesn't dehydrate. Do you have a general area where he disappeared?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh no! I hope,you find him,it's so very hard too keep,wild animals,put!


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you been able to find him yet ?x


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

oh no! I hope you find him, you were doing so well with the little guy


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh no. I had a 5 wk female, Ruby, spook 20 yrs ago and I dilligently placed food, water, cage out every day and she returned for food and water for about a year but I was never able to recover her. I saw her taking food a few times but was never able to close the cage quickly enough. What about a live trap furnished with all of his cage bedding, etc covered with a towel at the entrance of the hole? Just a thought. Keep us posted. Im so sorry.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry for the redundancy on the trap suggestion, wanted to help so badly that I didn't read all of your posts. Your doing the best you can lets just hope he finds his way home. Thinking about you guys.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> You have good instincts.
> 
> OK put down his cage, with the door open, all his usual familar smells luring him back inside. Put down a bowl of water so he doesn't dehydrate. Do you have a general area where he disappeared?


Yeah. I put down his food and his towels and his bed in the corner I last saw him, and I put a live catch mouse trap that he'd fit in in that corner as well with his oatmeal mix in it. 

I don't have much hope. He's been gone for hours and he's halfway weaned at most.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

No luck?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I know that if I were in your situation, nothing anyone says could possibly put me at ease, but please don't lose hope.

I've never lost a rat before, but I've heard that people sometimes sit very quietly and listen for rustling and scratching. I know he's tiny, but there's a chance.

If there's any aromatic foods around, heat them up and see if he'll instinctively come to the smell of food.

Try any and every single thing you can think of, but just don't lose hope.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I know that if I were in your situation, nothing anyone says could possibly put me at ease, but please don't lose hope.
> 
> I've never lost a rat before, but I've heard that people sometimes sit very quietly and listen for rustling and scratching. I know he's tiny, but there's a chance.
> 
> ...


I think I've already lost hope. He's wild and really won't want to come to me. I don't know. I'll try making scrambled eggs and calling him for food.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't lose hope! When I was little my brand new untamed hamster escaped It's cage. It was about a year old. We found it 9 months later in our bathroom trash can. Healthy as can be. It lived to be 3 1/2. I'm crossing my fingers for little Rasputin.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Keelyrawr said:


> Don't lose hope! When I was little my brand new untamed hamster escaped It's cage. It was about a year old. We found it 9 months later in our bathroom trash can. Healthy as can be. It lived to be 3 1/2. I'm crossing my fingers for little Rasputin.


I'll try. But he's not weaned. He isn't drinking mostly water. He's drinking milk still.


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

I've been following this thread hoping to see you say that you have found him. Seriously hoping for you and the little guy! I had a very young, very scared rat I had just brought home get out one time. I waited and waited forever it seemed like and left some food out that were very smelly hoping to get him to come out. I ended up falling asleep on the ground trying to listen for any sounds of the baby rat. When I awoke in the morning I saw him out of the corner of my eye and was just quick enough to catch him and put him in his cage. Don't give up! Hopefully he well instinctively be searching for food and the food you have out will attract him. Hoping for the best!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

kkmarie said:


> I've been following this thread hoping to see you say that you have found him. Seriously hoping for you and the little guy! I had a very young, very scared rat I had just brought home get out one time. I waited and waited forever it seemed like and left some food out that were very smelly hoping to get him to come out. I ended up falling asleep on the ground trying to listen for any sounds of the baby rat. When I awoke in the morning I saw him out of the corner of my eye and was just quick enough to catch him and put him in his cage. Don't give up! Hopefully he well instinctively be searching for food and the food you have out will attract him. Hoping for the best!


Thank you. I'm trying to keep up hope but he's been gone thirteen hours.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't really offer any advice but you and your little rattie are in my thoughts :/


----------



## Cypher (Sep 14, 2012)

Try to remember that he's a pretty resilient guy, even for a rat. Try to stay positive about the whole thing. Ill be thinking about you two...


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

An abandoned unwiened rat will usually continue to develop living off it's fat. Although it will actually appear to get smaller, it will continue to mature. At about 3 weeks old odds are well in it's favor. If it's your wild type, it has even better odds.

If it went down below the floor give some thought to where it might come out. Most likely she didn't get into any place she can't get out of. Also keep one more thing in mind.... if it's anything like mine was, it can disappear into thin air and reappear just as easily. Mine evaporated several times and didn't turn up until things were quiet and I called her in a very calm soothing voice, or when she wanted to be found. 

It takes a bit of getting used to, but not knowing where your rat is is just part of the joy of owning a wild type. 

You may or may not have noticed it yet, but wild types actually watch your eyes, then they cross the room when you turn your head and unlike domestics... they are very very quiet.

No promises, but sometimes my rat would turn up if I tempted her with her favorite foods. I would walk around the house slowly blowing the scent of the food into all of the nooks and crannies and listen for movement and watch for beady little eyes poking out of the shadows. Also when searching for a wild type... think vertically, mine liked high places and I'd search the floor in every room in the house to look up and find her watching in amusement from on top of the fridge.

And to add the last likely option, he might just have decided he was old enough and cut out on you.. wild type rats do that sometimes. Even some domestics will do that.

Still, I wouldn't give up, my wild type took off for several months, but she turned up again and was happy to come home after she got all of that running around out of her system. Rats, especially wild ones, are supremely suited for survival under adverse conditions, so don't sell your guy short.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> An abandoned unwiened rat will usually continue to develop living off it's fat. Although it will actually appear to get smaller, it will continue to mature. At about 3 weeks old odds are well in it's favor. If it's your wild type, it has even better odds.
> 
> If it went down below the floor give some thought to where it might come out. Most likely she didn't get into any place she can't get out of. Also keep one more thing in mind.... if it's anything like mine was, it can disappear into thin air and reappear just as easily. Mine evaporated several times and didn't turn up until things were quiet and I called her in a very calm soothing voice, or when she wanted to be found.
> 
> ...


The story of your girl is actually fairly helpful.. I'm just trying to stay hopeful. There are wild rats and mice in the garage and possibly in the walls/basement/attic. Unfortunately this means that if they find him, he may be done for. He's been with me long enough to no longer smell like them. 

I made scrambled eggs and left them in accessible points near the walls. I'm on and off leaving the room he disappeared in quiet and talking to the walls/vents. 

I hope he's weaned enough to survive and old enough to figure out climbing. He's very sweet and pampered, so I don't know how well he'll do trying to find food or with other rats. He hasn't been socialized since he was just about a pinky. 

Hoping for the best and hoping he will come out of the woodwork soon. If he gets much bigger he may not be able to come into the house. The gaps in the walls are too narrow for wild rats to fit through although wild mice have no problem. You can hear rats in the walls, chewing and scrabbling around (when not trying to be stealthy) but they don't turn up in rooms like the mice. 

I am just incredibly worried for his safety. If nothing else, he's been a warrior and a survivalist....


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this! Your story has been great to follow & I hope Ras shows up so your journey together may continue! He is resilient & a fighter so don't lose hope!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Still no sign of him. No response to voice or to eggs or oatmeal. I don't know if he'd respond to stronger smelling foods that he hasn't eaten yet but I can try.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Turn everything off and sit very very still if you can. Listen for him you maybe able too hear him.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

RatzRUs said:


> Turn everything off and sit very very still if you can. Listen for him you maybe able too hear him.


I tried, it's impossible. This house is enormous. It's a four bedroom house with two living rooms, a massive kitchen and an entire rec room. Not to mention that after receiving my text about it, my mother came over "to help me look" and woke me up and was as loud as possible around the last places he'd been seen...

I'm trying to be optimistic and hopeful but I don't even know for sure where he last was seen. When he fell, he ran under my bed and the only place I thought was the radiator behind my bed but he could've run behind the cabinet next to my bed or even followed the line of the cabinets right out the door. He's not that good at climbing yet and may be stuck or may be unable to get back up the pipe.

There are just so many things... It'd be impossible to hear him in the walls because also in that room are my turtle, rabbit, and mouse. They kept making noise as well. I can't tell what's him or what's my imagination.

I can't be that optimistic..


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Try too be or I willbe for you! Have you put your ear next too the radiator?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah. I thought I heard noises there when he first escaped but he wouldn't respond to me and it could have been my mouse. And then my mom burst in a few hours later and started digging around near there and was all frantic. I'm sure it terrified the heck out of him.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Just keep the food if he is trying to climb ba k up you will hear it for sure! I'm sorry this must be devastating for you. If you need to talk PM me and we can figure something out.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you. I'm keeping up with food, I'm even using food he hasn't eaten before but may find the smell enticing of. I'm keeping my dogs out of the room (confusing for the one that usually sleeps in bed with me) and keep reheating or refreshing the food and water/milk sources... I haven't seen any sign of him, though.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Aw that's so sad I hope you find him good luck does he have a favorite food that he will do anything for? I know one of my rats loves watermelon. Sorry if you've already tried this🐭


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I may be confused, but if you have wild rats in your walls and he's just a pinky or a fuzzy... a wild nursing mom might have collected him up and dragged him home for a proper upbringing. I've never heard of a rat rejecting another for it's human scent, but I know plenty of cases where one mom will steal another one's baby. 

Some domestic rats have the skills to live in the wild, most would have trouble if they were so young. But I've learned never to count a wild type out. They are designed to survive the apocolypse. They were here millions of years before us and will survive us on earth. Unless you know otherwise for sure, expect the best, not the worst.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

HE'S BACK!

I was laying on the couch, trying to heed my friend's advice for getting some sleep... I pressed my feet against the blanket to try and unfold it more and I felt a small lump in it. I thought fleetingly "haha, might be Ras" with kind of a bitter tint to it. Then I felt something crawling up along my back and my heart started racing. Little bugger has been hiding in the couch for a solid day, but he's safe and sound and I got him back into his cage. I fed him immediately - no wonder he hasn't touched any of his food, it's been NOWHERE NEAR where he was hiding.

My heart was racing the entire walk to the cage but he is safe and I'm okay and we're all good.

Thank you everyone for the advice and for keeping me optimistic. Mission 'get him back home' has succeeded, if nothing like anyone pictured.


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I've been keeping up on this thread and your previous ones, I am so so happy/relieved for the two of you! Very glad to hear he's safe and sound  I imagine you'll be sleeping better as well!


Edit: and what a way to find him! My goodness. I can only imagine how happy you were in that moment. Ah so wonderful :,)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Imagine what it was like for me to be laying there on the couch just wishing he was snuggled up in my shirt like he loves to be, and then ten seconds later he's crawling up behind me and looking at me when I pull back the blanket, and licking my fingers... I swear my heart has never done that many flips before.

Now he's hoarding a bunch of eggs and bits of oats and peas into a tent made of a towel. I think not eating for a straight 24hrs has made him want to stash everything. Who can blame him...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

YES!!! I'm so thrilled! I think all of us have been following this story and rooting for you two.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> YES!!! I'm so thrilled! I think all of us have been following this story and rooting for you two.


The first thing I did was alert every single one of my friends that was up. 

Ras drank milk so fast when I gave it to him that he now has a massive milk band visible even through his fur and is marginally bloated. He must've been missing the regular meals, going from being fed every 4-5 hours to not eating for 24.

I'm only now just starting to calm down from all the heart skipping tension that was losing and then finding him. I feel like I'll sleep for a week.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm so glad he came back (or never actually left)  Are you able to uber-rat-proof that room or any other room enough so you don't have to worry so much about him?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Unfortunately, super-duper rat proofing any room in this house will be next to impossible. I have those old-style baseboard heaters that run the length of several walls in most rooms and it was under one of those (mistakenly called a radiator, my bad) that I thought he'd escaped. Apparently he'd run along the line of cabinets out my bedroom door, then down the hall, through the kitchen and into the living room where he'd found the couch that I usually feed him on.

I guess, when in a panic, he ran to the only area of the house that smelled and sounded familiar.

I will, however, be exceptionally careful from now on and his bigger cage should be arriving via UPS any day now.

What a trip..


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

To be safe, once your heart rate is back to normal, I'd go around with a fresh set of eyes for rat-proofing. If there is a hole under the hot water baseboards, you can fill it with a can of expanding foam.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> To be safe, once your heart rate is back to normal, I'd go around with a fresh set of eyes for rat-proofing. If there is a hole under the hot water baseboards, you can fill it with a can of expanding foam.


Is the foam safe to put around the piping? I may just do this to prevent mice from getting into the house as well.

Edit: Just checked it out on google, seems like it should be a "duh". I'll pick up some foam sealant as soon as I'm able and make that happen. If only just to ensure that no one goes getting lost in the house.


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Oh, yay! I logged on to wish you my best in finding the little guy, but that he's been found is much, much better news! I'm so very glad that you found him; I know how stressful it is when they decide to go on the lam. Hopefully he doesn't try it again; or at very least not until he's a bit bigger if that's too much to hope for, bless his heart. I bet he did stuff his face, too! Silly guy. So glad that you got him back, congrats!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh this just was a wonderful post to wake up to!!!!! I'm so happy you found your little baby! ;D


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Yey! I am so glad he's back I've been following his story - it will be interesting to see how he grows!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was really hoping to find this update when I logged in this morning!!!! I had lost a 3 week old baby for 2 days...she had chewed her way INTO my couch cushion...I had ripped the apartment apart carefully twice, but then I was lying there giving up, when i saw the cusion bulge out a little...i ripped it open to get her out. *whew*

Another story was of my natal rat or ASF...she got out of her cage and I thought she was gone. My friend was visiting from KS and she and her 2 pomeranians were sleeping in that room, so I knew she would go into hidiing and then disappear. I woke up the next morning (I was sleepign on the floor of another room) to a little girl climbing up onto my blowup mattress, never having gone into that room before, and crossing the other room with the dogs in it, to find me. It was an insane feeling, probably a lot like you are feeling now. Ras went to the couch, because he'd probably been on it before and it smelled most like you and safety/food/caring. The little rat who is underdeveloped, and wasn't able to climb well, climbed to where he NEEDED to go to get back to you. That's pretty awesome!!! I hope you are both sleeping right now, and Ras has a very full belly. ((hugs))


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Somehow I just knew you would get him back!!!


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been reading all of the posts and checking in to see often. I'm so happy to hear he's back! What a scare that was, I think everyone took a collected sigh of relief when you got him back.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Great news to start the morning too I think everyone let out a relief sigh.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Woohoo! Like everyone else, I woke up this morning anxious to get on the forum and check in on your status. Such amazing news!!!!!


----------



## Caz4500 (Jul 28, 2012)

aww I've only just read this I was crying by page 2 and now I'm so happy for you  x


----------



## brebre (Aug 18, 2012)

I am so glad that he's back! This thread has been the most intense thing I've read in such a long time. But I'm so happy for the both of you; I also don't blame him for stuffing his cute little face.


----------



## Cocoriggs89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my I'm so so glad you got the little one back I have been following this feed for a while and I'm very happy you got him back. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay!!!!! So glad to hear this!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

So glad you found him! I've been cheering for you guys, and it's so sweet that he went to the couch instead of running away.  You guys must have a great relationship!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> So glad you found him! I've been cheering for you guys, and it's so sweet that he went to the couch instead of running away.  You guys must have a great relationship!


I like to think that we do, it was certainly a case of him knowing where I usually feed and play with him. It's a familiar corner of the house even though I never let him off of me or out of the cage, really, in that area.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so glad you found him!  Well now you know he's a expert hide-n-seek player.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not say anything I was so afraid that he fell down inbetween the walls and could not get out. you tell him good, " There is No Place Like Home".


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay! This happy news makes me a little teary. I'm so relieved for you guys!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Yippee!!! So glad you are reunited!!!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL, am I the only one that knew Ras was alright? Has noone else had a wild type rat?

My wild type gave me a kiss leaped off the bed and evaporated into thin air before she hit the floor.... Not only could she disappear but she could magically appear on my desk, table or fridge whenever she wanted to. If you want to do it on cue, just raise your voice.

Owning a wild type rat is sometimes about people living blocks away from you telling you they saw it in their yard last night when it mysteriously disappeared.

So let me give you a heads up... You are either going to lock your little guy into a glass aquarium with a thick mesh hood (mine could go flat as a pancake and slide right under doors) or you are going to have to get used to having a rat you won't always be able to show off because you aren't going to know where it is. Or you are going to have a nervous breakdown sooner than you think. 

Ratproofing sounds like a fun idea though, it will give Ras more of a challenge, but I'm still betting on Ras.

Aside from that, I do have two useful bits of advise... First train Ras to come when called. By the time my girl was about 9 months old, if she was in earshot, she came when called. I never knew where she came from, she would just pop up on my foot or desk. The second piece of advise is even more critical... Wild rats stay far away from people, yours is going to be people friendly and is likely to dash through doors when she thinks you aren't looking. Doors, both car and house kill rats. I observed my rat watching my eyes, and she liked to move fast and silent when I looked away. If he wants to get through a door he can't get under, he'll watch for you not looking and make a leap through... This will end very badly for Ras.

All in all, although I think I had more faith in Ras than most people did, I'm glad he came back. Just like I told you... he can just evaporate and pop up when he wants to... even at his age. And a wild type's favorite trick is never letting you know where he goes to or comes from. I rarely tell people stories about my wild type girl, because many are just unbelievable and I'd prefer people not think me crazy. The fact is that many of the strange stories you hear about wild rats are true. Ras is a supremely competent wild animal. He has sharp teeth and claws and can fight larger animals with ferocity. He's a stone cold killer for small animals. He has amazing squishing, jumping and climbing skills. He's studying you and is learning all of your weaknesses and strengths so as to outmaneuver you when he wants to. He is extremely smart and intuitive. Ras will never grow up to be your pet. The anology between wild rats being wolves and pet rats being dogs is very close to the truth, and "pet wolf" is a strangely accurate term for what you are raising.

However, Ras will learn to love and trust you and want you as his dad and friend. If he stays and lives with you, it will be on negotiated terms, not yours. So always check for Ras's wherabouts before closing a door and take it as a supreme compliment he's chosen you to be his dad. If you are really lucky, you are going to have lots of stories people won't believe too.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

A good thing to start training to do is to associate a sound with food. I crinkle a bag every time I give my rats treats so if I don't know where they are, all I have to do is crinkle a bag and they come running back to me for treats! It works brilliantly.

So glad Ras came back to you!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Raturday said:


> A good thing to start training to do is to associate a sound with food. I crinkle a bag every time I give my rats treats so if I don't know where they are, all I have to do is crinkle a bag and they come running back to me for treats! It works brilliantly.
> 
> So glad Ras came back to you!


Ill have to try this. It may be better to work with a bell so that he doesn't confuse the sound of grocery bags with treats, but you're right. Sound association is a good idea.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry I have to disagree with the bag crinkle, wheras it attracts my domestic rats it sent my wild type right under the furniture. My girl had no problem with voice commands, as long as you used a very consistant quiet tone of voice, but the bell might work.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I started reading this and i felt so sorry for you every post i read, untill i saw you found him and i was like YAAAAAY!!!


----------

